# Voice Data Collection - British English speakers required



## coralie

Project: 
Appen is currently conducting a very urgent project collecting British English speech. 

Tasks: 
• The work will involve recording short English phrases from a WebApp using an Android smart phone/tablet.
• Recording will take approximately 3 hours 
• You will be paid AUD$75.00 upon completion of the task

Requirements: 
• Must be a native speaker of British English; A native British English speaker is someone who grew up in Great Britain and whose first and primary language is British English. 
• Must be able to travel to head office in Chatswood, Sydney for recording.

How to apply: 
If you are a native speaker of British English and interested in this project, please fill out the application form in the link below and we will contact you shortly:
goo.gl/l8jKwf

About Appen: 
Appen (listed on the ASX) develops high quality speech and language technology solutions namely used in car navigation systems, mobile phones, word processing packages, directory assistance, speaker verification tools and hand-held machine translation devices. Our staff comprises Linguists, IT professionals and Project Managers who coll borate to produce quality work in over 100 different languages for many of the world ’s leading companies. 

Additional Information: 
All your information will be kept confidential according to EEO guidelines.


----------

